# GWT Server-Client Problem



## eolith421 (23. Feb 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe auf der Serverseite eine Klasse Session die Daten enthält die ich in meiner Anwendung immer wieder brauche vor allem auf Client Seite. Ich habe dann in der entry point Klasse eine Instanz von Session erzeugt. Auf der Client Seite habe ich eine Klasse die mir den Header meiner Anwendung erzeugt. Dort benötige ich eben das Objekt session damit ich Daten aus diesem auslesen kann. Also habe ich einfach auf Client Seite auch ein Objekt dieser Klasse erzeugt, mit dem Ergebnis dass das ja nicht geht, da ich auf Client Seite nur Objekte von Klassen erzeugen kann die auch dort definiert sind. Nur geht das bei mir nicht, da die Klasse Session DB Interkationen durchführt. Jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich ein Objekt welches ich auf der serverseite erzeuge irgendwie auf der Client Seite aufrufen, mit jsson kann ich ja keine Objekte übergeben, oder?

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## byte (23. Feb 2010)

Du musst das über einen Service Aufruf machen. Guck mal in die GWT Doku, da ist beschrieben wie RPC in GWT funktioniert. Du kannst dabei nur Objekte zum Client weiterreichen, die dort auch in JS kompilierbar sind. Du kannst also kein Objekt übergeben, dass irgendwelche Datenbankabfragen macht. Das muss auf dem Server passieren.


----------



## eolith421 (10. Mrz 2010)

Danke!
Habe das inzwischen auch schon herausgefunden, habe gehofft dass es trotzdem irgendwie vielleicht geht, war wohl nicht so!

Vielen Dank,
Florian


----------



## byte (10. Mrz 2010)

Du kannst mit Javascript keine Sockets zur Datenbank aufmachen. Auch kannst Du nicht zu fremden Servern verbinden (Same Origin Policy). Daher kannst Du mit Javascript (und somit mit GWT Code) nicht direkt Datenbankabfragen machen. Das muss immer über den Server laufen.

Evtl. ändert sich das mit den Websockets in HTML5. Mal schaun.


----------

